# Maxima problems



## Sil-8zero (Sep 8, 2003)

ok i have a friends automatic 92' maxima and it has little to no power when starting off. it just dies and in order for it not to you have to pump the gas pedal. but it eventually warms up and will start right away but it still has no power within the 1-3ish thousand RPM's ive checked everything plugs,wires,etc. and her exhaust is pretty much shot. so i figured to take it to a shop and have them check it out just in case there's no backpressure but thats not it i would go check out maxima.org but since i have a 240 this is the only reason for me to be on this site period so could you guys help?


----------



## nagal (Feb 13, 2003)

first check and see if the fuel filter is pluged. injectors are pretty falty in our car so after checking if the filter is pluged take it to the shop and see wat you can find and let us know


----------



## Sil-8zero (Sep 8, 2003)

a new fuel filter was just put on after the problem began. and we took it to a shop and they told us to find out whats wrong with it...


----------



## NzRacer (Dec 25, 2003)

the filter may not be working right, maybe its faulty


----------



## nagal (Feb 13, 2003)

well just take the fuel filter off and give it a quick blow and tell me if crap comes out of it! maybe it could be a craped up fuel line but you can run a ohm test on the injectors to see if they are running low i think that the injectors run at 10 and 14 ohms 12.5 is pretty common. so let us know again happy hunting :waving:


----------

